# How to train my toy poodle puppy to pee the right place?



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

We placed a sheet of newspaper near the bathroom for her to go pee and poo at and we sprayed Johnson's puppy trainer on it, but our 3 months old toy poodle kept peeing and pooing the wrong place. She only did it right for a few times. How do we teach her to pee and poo at the newspaper? Also, sometimes she bites the newspaper. How do we stop that?

Another question, she kept biting our legs especially when we're walking. We kept telling her not to but she kept doing it, like she thought we're playing with her. How do we stop her from biting us?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Is there a particular reason you're training her to use paper instead of going outside?


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

We do have a lawn outside but we have two larger dogs though they're tied at all times. What time then, should we bring the dog outside every day? I also don't think we should walk her because shes very tiny...


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you not take her out on a lead to the lawn to poo and pee? This would be much better than peeing and pooing in the house, unless you are happy to let her continue to do that


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

What time should we bring her out? How often? We feed her twice a day, 7-8 AM in the morning and 6-7 PM in the evening.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

iggybug said:


> We do have a lawn outside but we have two larger dogs though they're tied at all times. What time then, should we bring the dog outside every day? I also don't think we should walk her because shes very tiny...


You dont have to walk her far, but there is absolutely no reason why she cant potty outside and get used to wearing a leash. Tiny dogs are still dogs 

Take her out a lot initially to get her used to the idea of pottying outside. When she wakes up, after playing, after eating. Generally puppies this age need to pee pretty much after anything. 
Praise her lavishly for peeing outside and give her a little treat. Shell soon learn that peeing outside is the thing to do.

Do your other dogs get walked?


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes we have a 2 year old and a 1 year old dog. Not sure what type they are cause we adopted them and they're mixed and they're average sized. We walk them every morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

iggybug said:


> Yes we have a 2 year old and a 1 year old dog. Not sure what type they are cause we adopted them and they're mixed and they're average sized. We walk them every morning.


Your poodle should be able to join you eventually.

I guess Im kind of confused as to your statement but we have two larger dogs though they're tied at all times. Are you worried about the poodle pup and these dogs interacting? Im not sure what you mean...


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

iggybug said:


> What time should we bring her out? How often? We feed her twice a day, 7-8 AM in the morning and 6-7 PM in the evening.


Welcome to the forum  Can I also say that tiny pups should be fed 4 times a days, and then 3 times a day until they are 6 months old


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Your poodle should be able to join you eventually.
> 
> I guess Im kind of confused as to your statement but we have two larger dogs though they're tied at all times. Are you worried about the poodle pup and these dogs interacting? Im not sure what you mean...


Yes we're afraid that the larger dogs might be aggressive to the pup because our 2 year old dog fights with our 1 year old dog though they're both sisters, we can't find out the reasons which is why we had to tie them off at different places.



cloversmum said:


> Welcome to the forum  Can I also say that tiny pups should be fed 4 times a days, and then 3 times a day until they are 6 months old


My mom wants to control her diet because she thinks too much food will make her poo too much... We feed her about half a small bowl every time.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

iggybug said:


> My mom wants to control her diet because she thinks too much food will make her poo too much... We feed her about half a small bowl every time.


They need small and regular meals until 6 months old. With my latest pup I did 4 meals a day from 8 weeks until 3 months, and then 3 meals until 6 months. Your pup is going too long between meals


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

iggybug, I would suggest to you to get in touch with a good trainer. 

You have several things going on here that are frankly kind of worrying. 
Are your other dogs tied up all day except for their morning walk?
You can create a lot of behavioral issues out of the frustration and boredom of that type of life. Dogs are intelligent, emotional creatures that need nurturing, mental, and physical stimulation. Deprive them of that and you will have issues.

Generally the advice is to wait until your current dogs are where you want them in terms of behavior and training before you get another dog. Since you didnt do this, you now have triple the work to get everyone trained and safe.

I just think you would hugely benefit from the guidance of a professional.


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> They need small and regular meals until 6 months old. With my latest pup I did 4 meals a day from 8 weeks until 3 months, and then 3 meals until 6 months. Your pup is going too long between meals


My mom said since she's very tiny (shes 1.7 kg) feeding her too much will give her health problems. She said it'll make her vomit and stuff. She's really stressed out now that she knows so much's wrong with her dogs...


ouesi said:


> iggybug, I would suggest to you to get in touch with a good trainer.
> 
> You have several things going on here that are frankly kind of worrying.
> Are your other dogs tied up all day except for their morning walk?
> ...


I don't think there's a professional trainer at my location (I'm in Malaysia)...
My mom has thought up of something. She'll lock one of the dogs in a cage at night, and let the other out for the night. In the morning, she'll tie both of them back. At night, she'll switch the dogs.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

iggybug said:


> My mom said since she's very tiny (shes 1.7 kg) feeding her too much will give her health problems. She said it'll make her vomit and stuff. She's really stressed out now that she knows so much's wrong with her dogs...


but you more likely to make her vomit by feeding her 2 meals a day rather then 4 small meals a day.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Iggybug. You need professional help, like ouesi said. There are professional dog trainers in all parts of the world. Malaysia is no exception. You need to try to find one. Your vet would be a good place to start. 

I don't want to sound negative, but your family are making many mistakes with ALL your dogs and if you don't get help soon to help with the current issues and prevent severe problems in the future, your dogs, and your family are in for a very rough ride and may not have a future together at all.


Sorry.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

A quick google found these, but you'll have to research them as there are a lot of bad trainers out there.

Dog Obedience Training - Puppy.com.my - Malaysia Dog & Puppy Portal

G-Pet - Welcome - Dog training and boarding center - Malaysia - KL, PJ, SJ, USJ

Canine Science Academy Malaysia


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> but you more likely to make her vomit by feeding her 2 meals a day rather then 4 small meals a day.


How much do you feed her every time? Maybe it varies for different types of dog food? My mom feed her half a tiny steel bowl every time and she thinks it's enough.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

iggybug said:


> How much do you feed her every time? Maybe it varies for different types of dog food? My mom feed her half a tiny steel bowl every time and she thinks it's enough.


It's not about the dog food (that's a different issue) but like tiny human babies, pups need small and regular feeding


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> Iggybug. You need professional help, like ouesi said. There are professional dog trainers in all parts of the world. Malaysia is no exception. You need to try to find one. Your vet would be a good place to start.
> 
> I don't want to sound negative, but your family are making many mistakes with ALL your dogs and if you don't get help soon to help with the current issues and prevent severe problems in the future, your dogs, and your family are in for a very rough ride and may not have a future together at all.
> 
> Sorry.


Thank you for your suggestion but my mom doesn't seem to be convinced to find a professional.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She needs at least 3 to probably 4 meals a day at her age. What you need to do it work out the total she needs per day, and then split it into 3 or 4 equal meals. Growing puppies with limited rooms in their stomachs, need feeding little and often.

As regards to the toilet training if you dont teach her that outside is the correct place to toilet you are going to have an ongoing battle and toileting in the house.
If she has previously been trained on paper at the breeders and only gone in the house previously then paper is just going to confuse her and tell her that inside is acceptable. So remove the paper completely shes not using it anyway.

You need to take her out every 30/45 minutes, frequently for shorter periods is better then infrequently for longer periods. When she starts to go use a word you choose, used every time then she will associate the word with toileting, and once she has learned it you can later use it as a command to get her to toilet.
When she has completely finished then praise her and give her treats, to re-enforce thats its the right place to go. They usually need to go after drinking, eating play and sleeping too so take her out then too. Also watch her and if you see her circling sniffing at the floor or scratching then thats usually a sign that they are looking for somewhere to go, so get her out quick. You dont sometimes see this until they are older sometimes as when young they are not always aware they need to go or realise too late. If she has accidents then dont tell her off, it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Also clean accidents up throughly you can get special cleaners to remove pet stains and odours as any smells left can encorage them to keep doing it in the same places. Biological washing powder is good if you cant get special pet cleaners.

If she cant go through the night yet without toileting and she is where you can see her at night take her out when she wakes or stirs, or set an alarm and pop her out once of twice that way. Usually its only a few weeks and they start to go through until morning anyway.

By constantly and repeatedly taking her out she will learn that outside is only the acceptable place to go.

Although she is small she still needs exercise, dogs whatever size they are need physical and mental stimulation and need to be socialised or it can lead to behavioural problems later on.

This may help its a puppy socialisation plan, at the end of the breeders and early caregivers section there is a download with a plan to follow for her socialisation
The Puppy Plan

With your other dogs, same sexes ie 2 males/2 females especially if conflicting personalities and neither will give in can often fight. Females who can live together OK most of the time, will often fight when ones in season too, if they have not been spayed (de-sexed) then that may be making matters worse, so if you have the facilities and vets near who will spay and neuter dogs then that may help. If they are kept outside and are unspayed, then that will also stop any
roaming male dogs getting to them and mating when they are in season and stop lots of unwanted puppies too.

If two dogs are going to fight, then there are common things that will make them fight more. Which is food, treats especially long lasting treats like bones and chews, attention, confined spaces, toys and times when they get excited like leads coming out for walks and visitors coming. So avoiding things like this 
can help stop fights too.

If you can get two people to walk the two older dogs, but take them out together on lead and collar, then that may help, so they get used to being walked together.


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> It's not about the dog food (that's a different issue) but like tiny human babies, pups need small and regular feeding


Thank you my mom understands now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

iggybug said:


> Thank you for your suggestion but my mom doesn't seem to be convinced to find a professional.


We can help you as regards to how to toilet train and feed the pup, and how to avoid possible triggers that may cause fights with the other two dogs as I have done in my post above, but what we cannot help with to any great degree is how to train and manage your other two dogs completely. It would really help if you can build on the advice and help that we are able to give you on the internet if you had a trainer who could help tell and show you other things you can do.


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She needs at least 3 to probably 4 meals a day at her age. What you need to do it work out the total she needs per day, and then split it into 3 or 4 equal meals. Growing puppies with limited rooms in their stomachs, need feeding little and often.
> 
> As regards to the toilet training if you dont teach her that outside is the correct place to toilet you are going to have an ongoing battle and toileting in the house.
> If she has previously been trained on paper at the breeders and only gone in the house previously then paper is just going to confuse her and tell her that inside is acceptable. So remove the paper completely shes not using it anyway.
> ...


Thanks for your amazing suggestions. If we bring her out everytime she needs to poop/pee, do we need to bring her out for the rest of her life? Because she can't possible go out on her own because we're afraid she might go out or get bitten by the older dogs. What if we persist on training on a newspaper?

As of my two older dogs, I can't really let them out at all because one time I let the older one out, she immediately ran to the younger one and bit her eye, which led to a bloody fight for a few minutes until she finally left off when we used a cane to beat her off... I don't know since when they started fighting but I remember we used to let them out when they weren't fighting. Ever since that incident, we didn't dare to let her out again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

iggybug said:


> Thanks for your amazing suggestions. If we bring her out everytime she needs to poop/pee, do we need to bring her out for the rest of her life? Because she can't possible go out on her own because we're afraid she might go out or get bitten by the older dogs. What if we persist on training on a newspaper?
> 
> As of my two older dogs, I can't really let them out at all because one time I let the older one out, she immediately ran to the younger one and bit her eye, which led to a bloody fight for a few minutes until she finally left off when we used a cane to beat her off... I don't know since when they started fighting but I remember we used to let them out when they weren't fighting. Ever since that incident, we didn't dare to let her out again.


Its only while you are training them that you need to take her out so often and while she is small and needs to toilet a lot more often. Once she has been trained to only toilet outside and she gets bigger and doesnt need to toilet so often and can hold greater quantities and for longer periods, then you should find she will tell you when she needs to toilet, or you will only have to take her out for toilet breaks a few times a day.

To help your Mom understand more tell her its not that different raising a pup to raising a baby and a toddler, when you were a baby you had to be fed every few hours and also be taught to use the toilet having a pups no different you just have to teach them a smilar way what to do.

With your older two, if they were Ok when younger and used to get on, then things may have changed one the younger came into season, sometimes come a season females will fight, and then it can calm down again after sometimes.
hence the suggestion too, of having them spayed.

Dogs can also fight given certain situations too, as mentioned food is often a trigger, when ones eating and the other eyes up their food or approaches, even trying to lick empty bowls can start it off, so feeding them separate, and then removing bowls before they are allowed to be together again can help.
Dropped food human or dog can start fights if two go to get it at the same time
thats often another cause for fights.

Bones toys and long lasting chews and treats left laying about can also cause squabbles and fights especially if both go for it. Or eyeing up each others when eating of approaching the other dog when they have something can cause fights too. So they shouldnt be left with things.

Giving one attention more then the other of fussing one in front of the other is often another possible reason for squabbles and fights too. So thats also something to watch and if it seems to be causing a problem then avoid that too.

Confined spaces like both trying to get through doorways narrow hall ways where they have to pass very closely or jump over each other to get past can also sometimes set dogs off, so just be aware of that too.

Times of hyper excitement like when you are about to take them for walks and visitors coming where in an exciteable aroused state can also cause dogs to squabble and fight, but by managing the situation can be avoided.

Some dogs really just dont get on and will squabble and fight and start on each other regardless it is true, but you also may find that its a matter of certain things only will trigger it and sometimes finding out what those things are and managing/avoiding the triggers then can live together Ok otherwise. With training and management it may be possible you can get them to live together, hence the trainer suggestion to assess them and give you a management/training stratergy if it can be sorted out.


----------



## iggybug (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion Sled Dog Hotel I will once again convince my parents to find a professional trainer. Things are not just as it seems currently because my mom's also having some depression issues, so it'll be quite difficult for her.

For your information, both of my dogs are already spayed. 

In my neighborhood, there are a lot more dogs that are tied up or locked in cages and never once released whatsoever brought out for a walk. It's not just my neighborhood though, since it's quite common throughout Malaysia.

Maybe somebody can help me with the biting issue?

Another question. She always turn around to bite on her skin, like she's having an itch. She does it VERY regularly. My mom said this is common? I don't think it is...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

iggybug said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Sled Dog Hotel I will once again convince my parents to find a professional trainer. Things are not just as it seems currently because my mom's also having some depression issues, so it'll be quite difficult for her.
> 
> For your information, both of my dogs are already spayed.
> 
> ...


I know things are different in a lot of countries to here in the UK and other people treat their dogs different, but dogs locked up and confined all the time are more likely to have behavioural issues as they need mental and physical stimulation, so taking them for walks at least once preferably twice a day, Or even doing some training getting them to obey basic commands like sit, wait, stay down, and mixing it with some play like throwing a ball, and teaching them to bring it back to you and drop it can do a lot to help you bond with them and give them some mental and physical stimulation. Training them also helps you keep control, when they get it right use lots of praise and give them treats to re-enforce it. It can be very rewarding for you too. Doing things like this every day with them will make them much happier dogs too. They also wont have so much excess energy and be happier to settle inbetween.

If she is turning around and biting her skin, she could have fleas or skin mites that can be very itchy and irritating. You dont often see fleas as they only get on the dog to feed, but if you look through her fur and skin, you may see little specks of what looks like dirt or grit, if you brush these on to white paper or kitchen towel and put on a few drops of water and they disolve and turn a reddish rusty colour then they are flea dirts meaning she has fleas. Skin mites you cant see with the naked eye though, may be worth talking to your vet about a flea treatment and also wormer as a lot of puppies can get worms from the mum so they need treating too.

Regarding the biting, puppies chase and bite in play and to instigate play in the litter.
So that is probably what she is doing without being taught she doesnt realise its unacceptable to bite humans, most puppies do it to some degree or other.
They usually do it to you for attention, they also do it more when they are over excited, or over tired too, as well as activity puppies also need to learn how to rest and relax and get sleep inbetween when they are growing.

Things that can stop it is, when she bites you, give a high pitched yelp like a puppy in pain, if she has learnt something called bite inhibition in the litter, then she should stop, but if she hasnt learned it she will probably carry on and some pups it makes them do it more. Try it a few times, and if it doesnt work dont bother anymore.

If that doesnt work, and it is for attention try making yourself boring, by folding your arms, and turning your back on her, and as you are turning say OFF as a command, stand turned away from her and look at the ceiling and stay still, she should if you do it long enough stop, but you must not reward her anyway for the biting. Looking at her repeatedly telling her no, trying to push her off, its all a form of attention and will reward it. Once she stops ignore her for a little longer, and then call her to you, get her to sit and then give her attention then and even a treat. If she starts again repeat the whole thing again and again if you have too, some dogs take longer to get it then others but you must be more persistent then she is.

If anytime she is really bad or wont stop after doing it several times, then put her in another room alone and leave her as soon as she starts to bite, leave her to calm down, then let her out but continue to ignore her for another minute or so, then if she stays calm call her to you get her to sit and then give a treat and attention.
If she starts again keep putting her out and repeating it until she realises that not biting and calm behaviour gets her attention, and biting and behaviour you dont want gets her nothing.

When she has gotten a lot better, you can teach her with play too that biting isnt acceptible. If you get an old towel or piece of fabric, and knot it a couple of times you can use it as a tug toy. You must start the game at your invitation, as long as she is playing calmly and not biting it too hard the game continues, if she starts to get hyper excited and starts to bite too hard, say OFF, and put the game away, and ignore her. When she is calm again you can play again, but as soon as she starts to get too excited of starts to bite hard, say OFF and stop the game put it away and ignore her. Finally you decide when to finish the game as well.
If you do it right it should teach her calm play and again that over excitement and starting to bite too hard means the game ends.

Puppies like human babys also lose there baby teeth and then grow the adult set, and at this time they also need to chew and bite things. You can give her things like toys, safe uncooked bones, and things like whole carrots from the fridge the coolness and biting/chewing can ease their sore gums and it also gives them something acceptable to bite on instead of you. Dont leave her alone with bones and chews though as when they get too small you need to take them away in case she swallows large pieces that can block her stomach and intestines. Never give cooked bones as these can spinter and cause damage as the cooking makes them brittle.


----------

